
Rust Client for Kubernetes - based2
https://github.com/ynqa/kubernetes-rust
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/kubernetes/comments/bokibz/kubernet...](https://www.reddit.com/r/kubernetes/comments/bokibz/kubernetesrust_updated_to_use_for_gke_eks/)

